# Mein Haus,mein Auto meine Frau und meine Oma



## maierchen (1 Juni 2008)

Tja und Du!?​










​


----------



## AMUN (1 Juni 2008)

*Und der nächste bitte...*




 

 

 

​


----------



## canal1 (1 Juni 2008)

Da mach ich doch glatt auch mal mit


----------



## Tokko (1 Juni 2008)

*Mein Haus*



 



*Mein Auto* 



 



*Meine Frau*



 



* Meine Oma*



 ​


----------



## homer22 (3 Juni 2008)

Hier glaub ich ist der richtige Schutz für Eure Wertsachen.


----------



## maierchen (28 Juni 2008)

Und was ist mit dem Rest von euch?Kein Zuhause?


----------

